# tourniquet removal



## ggparker14 (May 8, 2012)

5 mo old baby presents to ED with hair tourniquet around finger. Would this procedure be included in E/M?  

Procedure: hair tourniquet cut off left fourth distal phalanx using curved scissors with total removal of multiple strands of hair.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 8, 2012)

*Included in E/M*

Yes, this is included in the E/M

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

